# BSNL Broadband speed, Help required



## RajathRao8635 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi,
I am from India, this question is for Indian users as BSNL is basically  Indian ISP. I was thinking of getting a new BSNL Broadband connection to my home, as i have no experience with BSNL services I don't know how the speeds will be, I am opting for 8Mbps (mbits) plan. 

 1. I leave in the heart of the city, Does that vary my INTERNET speed?
 2. What is the average speed I will be receiving as Download speed?
 3. IN home we will be connecting to 4 laptops and Phones
    simultaneously,will that also effect the speed?

Thank you.


----------



## warfreak (Sep 9, 2015)

1. Depends on which area you are living in and how far is it from the nearest exchange.

2. Speed w.r.t. BSNL is pretty consistent. If you are getting an 8 mbps line, you will get MAX 8mbps, this may vary depending on location and other factors. Also, there are many who complain about the service from BSNL. You should take that into account before subscribing to any ISP. There may be lots of local ISPs that may provide better service than BSNL so research those first.

3. Number of simultaneous devices being connected won't affect speed, however, simultaneous downloads/uploads will definitely affect speed. Your bandwidth cap will be DIVIDED among the devices connected to your network. So don't expect QOS when you are simultaneously torrenting from one machine, browsing from another and watching a video from another.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2015)

@OP, since you are from karnataka, opt for ACT fiber broadband instead. BSNL has crap plans.


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, if you live in Bangalore, PLEASE DON'T TAKE CRAPPY BSNL BROADBAND, instead go for ACT which offers real VALUE FOR MONEY plans. 

Very highly recommended. 

Do not opt for BSNL. 
You'll regret later


----------

